# Blind spot after knitting



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.

Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I would go to an eye doctor and get it checked ....especially as it has lasted so long......take care of your eyes!!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Go see an ophthalmologist RIGHT AWAY! It might be nothing but it might be significant. 

P.S. Maybe you can learn to knit without looking! I'm jealous of people who can do that and I'm trying to learn myself. ;-)


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Could be a floater or cataract. See an eye doctor.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Run, don't walk, to the best eye doctor you can find! Immediately. Trouble in one eye that does not go away should be checked ASAP. Please, do this! If it is only eye strain, the doctor will tell you and commend you for caring about your eyes. If it is something more serious, God forbid, it will be treated early. And let us know the outcome - we care.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I agree, see an ophthalmologist ASAP. I have macular degeneration it is not to be ignored, or put off.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

RUN.....RUN....Run.. to your eye doctor...this is NOT normal and you need to know just what is causing you this problem.....and please keep us posted...
julie


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Do what everyone is saying. I hope it isn't serious but don't take any chances with your eyesight!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

bootzie said:


> I agree, see an ophthalmologist ASAP. I have macular degeneration it is not to be ignored, or put off.


I agree! Go ASAP! Take very good care of your eyes.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Agree to all of the above. RUN!! I have eye problems - not yet sorted out, but if I hadn't gone immediately to the eye doctor at the first symptom, I would have had very serious problems. Please keep us posted. Praying it's nothing serious. God bless.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely RUN to an eye dr right away. It could be a small retinal bleed. This would need to be addressed immediately. Please keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

A blind spot could be something not to ignore -- not to scare you, but a detached retina is one of them. Please get to the ophthalmologist ASAP.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I totally agree with everyone else. See an eye doctor as soon as possible. I have floaters, and freckles in my eyes. The floaters aren't anything to worry about but the freckles could possibly turn into cancer, so I have them checked every year. I have a friend with macular degeneration and she is slowly going blind. She says it's like a black spot, the size of a button in the middle of her vision. Never take chances with your vision. Will also put you on my prayer list if you'd like.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep see your eye doctor pronto. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


I'm not sure where you live so I will say; in the UK you should go to an optician so they can ex-ray your eyes, that will show up anything, good or bad.
Don't delay seeing!!!! some one, eyes are soooo important.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope you are going to an Ophthalmologist instead of an Optometrists. 

The Ophthalmologist is an actual medical doctor who specializes in eyes. If this is an actual eye problem like a detached retina they are probably better at diagnosing it. 

An Optometrist may be able to detect some of the eye conditions, but not all and they might not be able to fix it. They may have to send you to an Opthalmologist.

Some eye conditions there is a difference on successful treatment on the length of time between when the condition started and treatment. I don't mean to scare you, but a friend is now blind in one of his eyes because of the delay in getting a detached retina worked on.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Not to scare you but I have had the very same thing last summer and luckily for me wasn't serious in my case it could have been anything from a reaction to a virus to MS had to have numerous tests including MRI to rule out anything nasty So please get this checked I'm in the uk and went my nearest eye hospital A&E


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


careless is not the thing to be...............with eyes everything is serious

I have Cats, MD and Glaucoma and my 2 eye Docs are my best friends,


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If i was you i would be getting my eye checked faster than fast,it sounds like you could have a problem. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I had the same problem. Thought I was getting cataract and put off going longer than I should have . Turned out I had what they called " macular hole" and had to have surgery. Put what they called "gas bubble" in my eye and had to stay "face down " for a week . had a special chair to sit in and a special thing on end of bed to place my face in while laying down . Needless to say that was a long week. glad you are going to dr. today . Prayers to you.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely see the doctor!


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

good luck


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


Please do! Prayers headed your way. 🙏


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Get it checked.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Get it checked.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

See your eye doctor and describe the symptoms.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Go to an ophthalmologist - they can do surgery if necessary but an optometrist cannot. Good luck - your eyes are an ultimate priority!


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Ophthalmologist ASAP. Also, Take a designated driver. You may have an immediate procedure done as I did for a retinal tear.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I got hit in the eye and started having a black spot and additional floaters. went to the eye doctor and turned out it was where I got hit caused some fluid to leak into my eye. everything turned out ok, so good luck.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a round brown spot in the centre of my vision in my right eye. I'm very aware of it when my eyes get tired. I had it investigated and it seems that I have a hole in my macular. This is not the same as macular degeneration. Yours may be the beginning of something similar. I asked what caused it and was told it is simply bad luck. I would advise you to go and get it investigated as your eyesight is very precious.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Indeed it is!


----------



## Cherry toffee (Dec 9, 2013)

I noticed something a bit like that when reading, it turned out to be small cateracts, a good optician will sort you out. Good luck.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

It could be a floater. I get a blind spot when I wake up in the middle of the night. It is only then and the doctor said no worries. I definitely go get it checked out. Your eyes are nothing to fool with..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes..go see your eye doctor asap..


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Go, go GO to an ophthalmologist as fast as you can. I really hope it's nothing, but none of my knitting friends or acquaintances has ever mentioned anything like this,


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


i would go to a eye doctor as soon as possible my daughter has that maybe they can do something before it get worse start with your reg eye dr. he will advise you


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't know your location.....go to your eye doctor first!! If you need a more specialized doctor I would suggest a trip to:

http://bascompalmer.org

Good luck!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Keep us posted please, and good luck.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope you have already been to the opthalmologist by the time you're reading this!!

You might have dry eye ... but, better safe than sorry!!

You might have a cataract that has expanded.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> Keep us posted please, and good luck.


Ditto!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


You should be seeing an Ophthalmologist not Optometrist The difference is that if there is a problem you will still need to see the other one and it will take longer putting yourself at risk. course you may need to go through hoops for your insurance but An optometrist is your glasses specialist who does not deal with most "problems" with the eyes other than vision correction and a few other things. The ophthalmologist deals with the health of your eyes, fixing cataracts, surgeries and anything else that goes wrong like retinal detachment, macular degeneration, extreme floaters and flashing lights in your vision, etc. the thing will a lot of the things that can go wrong with the eyes is speed of getting to the Ophthalmologist as some of the things that go wrong are totally reversible when treated quickly (hours to a couple days) each day longer than that can cause irreversible damage. Retinal detachment is one of those things that hours count. That is marked by blind spots at the edges of your vision and flashing lights effect. Not had that but watching for it and monthly appointments to check for a while due to the viscuous liquid in my eye dissolving causing severe spots in vision. The liquid can also tear the retina loose while collapsing so they keep a close eye on it for a time. It is most likely something simpler like cataracts but that is much better to get taken care of.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Good to know you are reacting quickly. Prayers are going your way. be sure to update us at KP!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

afoster said:


> I totally agree with everyone else. See an eye doctor as soon as possible. I have floaters, and freckles in my eyes. The floaters aren't anything to worry about but the freckles could possibly turn into cancer, so I have them checked every year. I have a friend with macular degeneration and she is slowly going blind. She says it's like a black spot, the size of a button in the middle of her vision. Never take chances with your vision. Will also put you on my prayer list if you'd like.


I have wet macular and get injections on a 10 week schedule that is saving my eyesight. My sister was not so fortunate, the injections were not available when it happened to her. She is now legally blind! Get to the eye doctor!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

pawpawlover said:


> I have a round brown spot in the centre of my vision in my right eye. I'm very aware of it when my eyes get tired. I had it investigated and it seems that I have a hole in my macular. This is not the same as macular degeneration. Yours may be the beginning of something similar. I asked what caused it and was told it is simply bad luck. I would advise you to go and get it investigated as your eyesight is very precious.


Yes, I have this also, in my right eye. I woke from an afternoon nap and noticed I could "see" a round spot when my eyes were closed. a check up by my opthamologist showed I have a macular hole. he had me close my left eye and draw what I saw with my left eye, it was about the size of a dime. I consulted an eye srgeon and opted against the operation. i am so glad you had the operation, but at that time (2002_ I was in midst of cancer treatmens and felt I could not "deal" with additional operations. I have lost perception of distance but find that with both eyes open, I can cope. have to laugh at people who ask me what do I see out of right eye. I can not see faces or most anything straight in front of me, it is just a brown blur. Oh, ues it has changed my ability to see colors correctly as everything takes on a brownish tint. sorry for long post, but do pray the lady who has this problem finds good outcome. eyes are so important.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad you have an appointment - since it does go away, it may be a circulatory issue and that is just as important. Let us know what happens.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


Be sure your optometrist is qualified to diagnose macular degeneration and such eye problems. Not all of them are. All you have to do is ask him/her. If yours isn't, he/she should refer you to an ophthalmologist who can do the diagnosis and treatment.

I was diagnosed with age-related macular degeneration about 10 years ago. Since I have the "dry" kind, there is no treatment for it, but I regularly see my eye doc every year so she can watch the progression, and can notify me if a treatment becomes available.

By the way, after I knit for a while, then stop, I see double for a few minutes, then my eyes come back to "normal". Since I mostly use my left eye (the macular degeneration is in the right eye) I think that's what causes the temporary double vision. I have found that knitting is one of those things that is hard on the eyes. Staring at anything for hours and hours is a strain on the eyes.

Not to worry, tho, if it's macular degeneration. The dry kind progresses slowly, and these days most eye docs recommend the Bausch & Lomb AREDS vitamin supplement that a study showed can extend the degeneration progression by 5 years.

Best of luck.


----------



## Grama Guinn (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a black spot in the center of my eye. Went to Triad Eye clinic where I had cataract surgery a few months before. They sent me to a specialist. I had developed a hole in my eye. After surgery it closed the hole which would have gotten bigger, but it did not restore the sight. I have no sight in the center of that eye but perfect peripheral vision. Run! Don't Walk to the eye Dr.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Medical attention...immediately!!!


----------



## catesgram (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with everyone else about getting to the doctor immediately. Hopefully, the optometrist will refer you to an ophthalmologist. I had a hole in my retina and had similar symptoms. I had surgery to keep it from getting worse. Mine was caused from falling and hitting the back of my head. Let us know.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Glad you got an appointment. Prayers for your eyes' health. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone who says see an ophthalmologist (not optometrist or oculist) ASAP.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had a similar situation and it turned out to central serous retinopathy. A small bubble not unlike a blister on the retina.

"CSR is a condition which causes temporary or permanent impairment of vision. The symptoms are loss of sensitivity in dim light, usually in an oval shaped gray or brown area, blurring or distortion of the visual image. It is a result of the detachment of most of the layers of the retina (the back of the eye) from its supporting tissue as a result of the buildup of fluid. The buildup of fluid appears to be due to one or more small breaks in the retinal pigment epithelium."

I went to an eye doctor and after testing that is what he said I have. It goes away on its own so far. But he said if it continues then he will do laser surgery to fix it so it won't come back.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Please go to an eye doctor asap!

Hazel


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


It sounds like an "optical migraine". 
I would try to k it for shorter lengths of time.
See Your Eye Doctor!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

You really should be seeing an Ophthalmologist rather than an optometrist. I have a condition in my eyes that could quickly deteriorate and have a yearly appointment with my Ophthalmologist. 


Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I get that too...It goes away after a few days of not knitting and looking at the computer pattern. 
But I would see a doctor about it


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> I hope you are going to an Ophthalmologist instead of an Optometrists.
> 
> The Ophthalmologist is an actual medical doctor who specializes in eyes. If this is an actual eye problem like a detached retina they are probably better at diagnosing it.
> 
> ...


As a retired nurse, I also strongly recommend that you see an ophthalmologist and not just an optometrist, who isn't a medical doctor, but mainly someone who prescribes glasses. A good optometrist will recognize when the patient has something that he/she isn't trained to handle and send you to an ophthalmologist . If yours doesn't I would recommend you see a medical doctor anyway, just to be safe.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, everyone. I have an appointment now for tomorrow with an optometrist. I appreciate your quick replies and concerns. I can be a bit careless, plus this has gone away in the past. I will let you know what the doc says. Bless you all.


Change your appointment to see an ophthalmologist instead who is an M.D., and optometrist is not.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Make the appointment today!


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I agree, go directly to an ophthalmologist. Mine referred me to a retina specialist who's been treating my macular degeneration.
Thankfully none of it has hindered my knitting.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

In the meantime, an Amsler grid can be downloaded from the net. It's viewed, one eye at a time, in good light, at normal reading distance. Outline any blind areas on the grid. This is useful to take to the doc's.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


Check with eye Doc ASAP... like yesterday...
Jane


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine happened instantly at 2:00 a.m. S.O. Was having a surgical procedure in the morning. I was about to go to bed, when I decided to take something into the kitchen to put into the trash. As I was walking one minute I could see in both eyes, the next I couldn't see out of my left eye.
Ran for the eye specialist's card. At 6 a.m took S.O to the hospital. At 8:00 he went in for the surgery, and called to see the doctor. At 2:00 after he was out and all was well, over for the appointment. I had suffered an 
Eye Stroke, which is permanent, and which can't ever be fixed. Drives me nuts. Some days it get's worse. Had to be put on Prednisone to prevent it happening to the other eye. The Prednisone wreaked havoc with my blood sugar....for months, which is dangerous, because I'm massively diabetic.
That was three years ago, and I'm trying to deal with blindness in one eye.
Horrible when knitting. I have no decent depth perception, especially when dealing with black fingering yarn.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

We really do care.


Anne S said:


> Run, don't walk, to the best eye doctor you can find! Immediately. Trouble in one eye that does not go away should be checked ASAP. Please, do this! If it is only eye strain, the doctor will tell you and commend you for caring about your eyes. If it is something more serious, God forbid, it will be treated early. And let us know the outcome - we care.


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

See an eye doctor ASAP! :shock:


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

Bellamalis1 said:


> Mine happened instantly at 2:00 a.m. S.O. Was having a surgical procedure in the morning. I was about to go to bed, when I decided to take something into the kitchen to put into the trash. As I was walking one minute I could see in both eyes, the next I couldn't see out of my left eye.
> Ran for the eye specialist's card. At 6 a.m took S.O to the hospital. At 8:00 he went in for the surgery, and called to see the doctor. At 2:00 after he was out and all was well, over for the appointment. I had suffered an
> Eye Stroke, which is permanent, and which can't ever be fixed. Drives me nuts. Some days it get's worse. Had to be put on Prednisone to prevent it happening to the other eye. The Prednisone wreaked havoc with my blood sugar....for months, which is dangerous, because I'm massively diabetic.
> That was three years ago, and I'm trying to deal with blindness in one eye.
> Horrible when knitting. I have no decent depth perception, especially when dealing with black fingering yarn.


I feel for you! I know how difficult it is to adjust - I have lost 25% of my vision in both eyes due to a stroke, so can't see anything in the upper left quarter of either eye. I'm used to it now, but even so, I sometimes miss stitches when I'm counting and I'm not allowed to drive any more in the UK. Definitely take no risks with your eyesight!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a lot more casual than most people here. After knitting for awhile my eyes get blurred and I cannot read or see clearly. I know this is from stress and overuse. It also tells me that I have not taken enough visual breaks, exercised my eyes and, perhaps, am not eating well enough. You will not find standard optometrists or ophthalmologists who will look at these factors. While it is not for me to tell you what to do, I will say that you need to factor in a holistic approach to understanding your situation.

I will note, as example, the visual problems that I suffer could have been/should have been diagnosed when I was very young. The professional knowledge clearly existed back then. However, it was not until I was in my late 40's that a holistic and progressvie visual therapist diagnosed the condition. I cannot begin to describe the frustration and emotional consequences of my visual problems. Not knowing what was happening to me was the worst of it and it had deep and life affecting impact on me. But what happened to me is just plain typical of the narrow practice of the medical industry. What I needed was not in a chemical drug or a medical gizmo, so they paid no attention. Factor in the sexism and classicsm of the industry and it was a winning combo for rotten care.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Please keeep us posted.


----------



## Cicky (Jan 19, 2014)

Please go to an optamologist. As soon as possible.. Small spots suphould be checked and treatments are available. No through experience.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> I hope you are going to an Ophthalmologist instead of an Optometrists.
> 
> The Ophthalmologist is an actual medical doctor who specializes in eyes. If this is an actual eye problem like a detached retina they are probably better at diagnosing it.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. While optometrists have a broader scope of practice (in the US) You really shd see an ophthalmologist who is an MD. Good luck.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, please keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Go to the Doctor NOW .


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your input. I will be going to the Kaiser eye center today. I did the Amsler grid and in fact had no issues except for that tiny dot in the middle. No wavy lines. I also read all the things I could about retinal detachment, which needs immediate attention. I do not have those symptoms of floaters or flashes. I do think this is in part a result of eye strain from the close-up work, and think Tamarque also might be on target. It sure does sound like there are a lot of things that cause vision problems. I will let you all know what the doc says. I appreciate all of your concerns and stories. It sounds like a lot of folks have stories to tell, and not happy ones.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Frogger said:


> I would go to an eye doctor and get it checked ....especially as it has lasted so long......take care of your eyes!!


I agree. You are having a problem with you eye that should be checked. You do not want to put it off. It could possibly become worse and permanently affect your vision. You do not want this to happen. Hopefully, it is something that can be taken care of immediately.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


Please see an ophthalmologist immediately...you need the MD eye doctor, not an optician who mainly checks for visual acuity. Please don't waste any time...save your sight! Best wishes!!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thank you to everyone for your input. I will be going to the Kaiser eye center today.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

See an opthamologist as soon as possible. If you need more care he will refer you to the proper specialist. Our eyes are precious. Please take care of yours as soon as possible. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Two things........first take a grid like an excel sheet, put a circle in the middle, look at it with one eye at a time. If the lines are wavy, it is an indication of macular degeneration. 

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''Go to a ophthalmologist to see what it is. Do not delayl


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I would suggest consulting a professional: optometrist or opthalmologist. This is NOT something to fool around with. I know this from living w/a pro.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thank you to everyone for your input. I will be going to the Kaiser eye center today. I did the Amsler grid and in fact had no issues except for that tiny dot in the middle. No wavy lines. I also read all the things I could about retinal detachment, which needs immediate attention. I do not have those symptoms of floaters or flashes. I do think this is in part a result of eye strain from the close-up work, and think Tamarque also might be on target. It sure does sound like there are a lot of things that cause vision problems. I will let you all know what the doc says. I appreciate all of your concerns and stories. It sounds like a lot of folks have stories to tell, and not happy ones.


I had a good outcome and will probably never know what the cause was I was severely told off for not getting treatment sooner as my symptom (blind spot) could have been an early sign of MS luckily it cleared after a course of IV steroids but my vision is still impaired I struggle with depth perception at night do won't drive in the dark and my colour vision is affected can be difficult to read coloured writing or anything on a coloured background do wonder if this would be the case had I gone sooner but I do think I'm extremely lucky and count my blessings it could have been so much worse I'm so glad you're seeking help


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

An ophthalmologist would be the preferred dr to see. He or she-lol- is a doctor of the eye-can do surgery etc, not just prescribe glasses.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

To be safe- get it checked! Hope it is nothing and can be gotten rid of.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

It sounds as though it could be macular degeneration. My Mom had it and this is how she described it. Please go to your eye professional and get it checked out. There are treatments now that weren't available to my Mom.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> I had a good outcome and will probably never know what the cause was I was severely told off for not getting treatment sooner as my symptom (blind spot) could have been an early sign of MS luckily it cleared after a course of IV steroids but my vision is still impaired I struggle with depth perception at night do won't drive in the dark and my colour vision is affected can be difficult to read coloured writing or anything on a coloured background do wonder if this would be the case had I gone sooner but I do think I'm extremely lucky and count my blessings it could have been so much worse I'm so glad you're seeking help


It is true about the MS. Optic neuritis was indeed my daughters first sign of ms. Every flare up,has involved her eyes,
You can never be too careful with your eyes,


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

And if the opthamologist does not have an IMMEDIATE andswer, the next step is a visit to a neurologist . This can be indication of many neurological events.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Ophthalmologist (eye doctor) should be seen immediately. KP is not the place to go for medical information.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

sibergirl said:


> Ophthalmologist (eye doctor) should be seen immediately. KP is not the place to go for medical information.


I agree if we are concerned enough to ask advice here then we probably know we should seek professional help


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, DO GO to the ophthalmologist immediately!!!!! I have macular degeneration and this is one of the symptoms!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Please go see your eye doctor.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Anne S said:


> Run, don't walk, to the best eye doctor you can find! Immediately. Trouble in one eye that does not go away should be checked ASAP. Please, do this! If it is only eye strain, the doctor will tell you and commend you for caring about your eyes. If it is something more serious, God forbid, it will be treated early. And let us know the outcome - we care.


Please make an appointment Today.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Go to an ophthalmologist, not an optometrist. As you may know, an ophthalmologist is an MD. An optometrist is not.


----------



## thkath (Nov 14, 2013)

Hoping you have good news to report to all of us. Take care.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


1. Not all migraines are painful. Some migraines especially those that cause vision changes can be present but without pain. 
2. This may be many things and macular degeneration is only one. 
3. I agree you need to get your eyes checked immediately by an opthalmologist.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Go see an ophthalmologist RIGHT AWAY! It might be nothing but it might be significant.
> 
> P.S. Maybe you can learn to knit without looking! I'm jealous of people who can do that and I'm trying to learn myself. ;-)


I can knit without looking except for stuff like shaping or other odd stitches.

I throw with my right hand, and what makes me able to do this is following the first stitch with my left index finger while I knit. I just make sure that my left index finger is on the next stitch to knit or purl, and I don't have to bother to look. I can find that next stitch by sliding my finger away from the point to where the first stitch is.

You may not knit that way, but the idea that I'm using one finger to "see" where the next stitch is may be applicable to your knitting style, even if it's different from mine.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

You should see an opthamologist - not an optician or an optometrist. As soon as you possibly can. Do not hesitate any longer. Get it checked.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

If you cannot get in to an opthamologist, see an optometrist. If needed they'll refer you and get you in ASAP.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?


This is something you need to see an opthamologist for ASAP. There are a number of things it could be, including nothing, but a professional is needed to make the correct diagnosis.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

IAGREE - - SEE AN - OPTHAMOLOGIST ASAP

After A, ll It is YOUR EYES........ DO NOT WAIT....


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

Carole Murphy said:


> Yes, I have this also, in my right eye. I woke from an afternoon nap and noticed I could "see" a round spot when my eyes were closed. a check up by my opthamologist showed I have a macular hole. he had me close my left eye and draw what I saw with my left eye, it was about the size of a dime. I consulted an eye srgeon and opted against the operation. i am so glad you had the operation, but at that time (2002_ I was in midst of cancer treatmens and felt I could not "deal" with additional operations. I have lost perception of distance but find that with both eyes open, I can cope. have to laugh at people who ask me what do I see out of right eye. I can not see faces or most anything straight in front of me, it is just a brown blur. Oh, ues it has changed my ability to see colors correctly as everything takes on a brownish tint. sorry for long post, but do pray the lady who has this problem finds good outcome. eyes are so important.


I also opted out of surgery. I still have 20/20 vision even with this brown area and the thought of having to lie face down for two weeks was more than I could cope with. However, I continue to check my vision daily (I was given a chart) and if things begin to deteriorate, I will then decide if surgery is needed. It's nice to know I'm not alone.. It's my right eye as well.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I saw a retinal specialist when I was concerned about macular degeneration. Central vision is affected by this condition. Don't waste any time - get to a specialist right away.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

I am back from the eye doc. All misspellings are due to the dilation. The doc said my eye has vitreomacular traction, or VMT. The gel inside my eye is pushing against my macula. It may correct itself, and the doc said to see if it does, and come back in 3 months. If my vision changes, I will go back sooner and may need surgery for a macular hole. 

For you knitters, she said it was not due to my closeup work, knitting, or anything else. It is the luck of the draw for getting older. So now you know. Thanks again to everyone for prompting me to quit delaying. And I can go back to my knitting, too!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am back from the eye doc. All misspellings are due to the dilation. The doc said my eye has vitreomacular traction, or VMT. The gel inside my eye is pushing against my macula. It may correct itself, and the doc said to see if it does, and come back in 3 months. If my vision changes, I will go back sooner and may need surgery for a macular hole.
> 
> For you knitters, she said it was not due to my closeup work, knitting, or anything else. It is the luck of the draw for getting older. So now you know. Thanks again to everyone for prompting me to quit delaying. And I can go back to my knitting, too!


I surely hope it corrects itself and you won't need surgery. I'm just so glad you got your eyes checked out today and are on top of things now. Like others have said, we only have 2 eyes. It's important we take care of them. Now, go knit! LOL


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am back from the eye doc. All misspellings are due to the dilation. The doc said my eye has vitreomacular traction, or VMT. The gel inside my eye is pushing against my macula. It may correct itself, and the doc said to see if it does, and come back in 3 months. If my vision changes, I will go back sooner and may need surgery for a macular hole.
> 
> For you knitters, she said it was not due to my closeup work, knitting, or anything else. It is the luck of the draw for getting older. So now you know. Thanks again to everyone for prompting me to quit delaying. And I can go back to my knitting, too!


glad to hear it😄getting more mature is a pain lol


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

So glad you got seen!


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

I would go to an opthamologist. I don't think a optometrist can treat eye problems.

Good luck, your friend janet


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad you have some answers! Let us know how you do, please.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

The eye center I went to is an ophthamology center. The doc would not be able to do the surgery, but consulted with the other docs during my visit. If more is needed at a later time, she will refer me. Thanks for your concerns and support.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am wondering whether anyone else gets a blind spot in their eye(s) after knitting? Mine is small, about a letter-sized spot at computer screen distance, in my central vision in one eye. I have had this before, probably both eyes at once, after knitting for an hour or more but then it disappeared after an hour or so. This one has lasted several weeks. It is not a migraine aura because it doesn't change, is just in one eye, and doesn't go away this time.
> 
> Is this macular degeneration, eye strain, or what, and what kind of eye doctor should I see about it?[/quote
> 
> You need to see someone NOW have lost my central vison in my right eye if i look straight at someone/thing it is a big black spot now only have periphrial vision and the other eye is heading the same way it only being slowed by regular injections into the eye. So pleased get checked.You need to see an opthalmologist not just an Optician. My problem is diabetes have you been tested? Good luck but don't wait


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, Elly69, Today I was tested for glaucoma, macular degeneration, do not have diabetes or high blood pressure. And I did get a new prescription for new glasses. They did a bunch of tests with machines, and the doc showed me the digital image of the VMT and what was going on. I have a 30% chance that it will self-correct, and I can see mostly fine. In May or sooner I will go back for more images. Thanks for your concerns, and I am sorry about your own vision issues. The replies to my postings have been many, and it seems a lot of people have similar issues to yours. I hope you are able to do well and to do the things you love. Bless you for your thoughts.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

God for you. I'm glad to hear that you're going to the Kaiser Eye Center today! Let us know what they say. Will be thinking about you and hoping for the best.

Cathie


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

You should see an Ophthamologist...an M.D. Your eyesight is a precious thing and you shouldn't take shortcuts trying to figure out what it is. Good luck and keep us posted. Ciao for now..


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone actually read the posts? It drives me round the bend.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Go see an ophthalmologist RIGHT AWAY! It might be nothing but it might be significant.
> 
> I agree, I developed a floater in my left eye called an operculum last year. At first I thought it was an ocular migraine, but when the spot was there the next day, I went to the ophthalmologist. I had to make several visits to make sure that I didn't have a detached retina. The floater is always there, but is more noticeable if I am looking at a plain background, especially white or a clear blue sky, or if I am tired or stressed, but my vision is fine. As we age there are changes that happen in our eyes, so it is best to seek medical advice. I wish you well.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Your eyes become tired and floaters become prominent. Please get to the eye doctor. Floaters are not serious, but if it is something more serious why take a chance.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am back from the eye doc. All misspellings are due to the dilation. The doc said my eye has vitreomacular traction, or VMT. The gel inside my eye is pushing against my macula. It may correct itself, and the doc said to see if it does, and come back in 3 months. If my vision changes, I will go back sooner and may need surgery for a macular hole.
> 
> For you knitters, she said it was not due to my closeup work, knitting, or anything else. It is the luck of the draw for getting older. So now you know. Thanks again to everyone for prompting me to quit delaying. And I can go back to my knitting, too!


Thanks for keeping letting us know what the doctor said. Bet you are so happy that it won't interfere with your knitting.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wishing you the best with your appointment. Please let us know. We care and we also learn from one another on subjects other than knitting. Sincerely, Ann


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

An optometrist gets you glasses. You need to see an ophthalmologist . They are an MD and specializes in diseases of the eye. You use your medical insurance. They have all the equipment to see what your eye health is. The optometrist should send you to the ophthalmologist ASAP, so if you can go there first. When you call for an appointment. Tell them you are really scared and hearing all horror stories. And San they see you really fast and not delay.

Good luck, let us know. And remember, not everything is worst case scenario. Lots of things can cause this and are easy fixes..praying for you!


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Memum said:


> Your eyes become tired and floaters become prominent. Please get to the eye doctor. Floaters are not serious, but if it is something more serious why take a chance.


Oops should have read more before shooting my mouth off! So glad you went to the doctor.


----------



## Joowels7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Things are blurry for me. Part of trouble typically.g I am sure. Went got new s riot and was told that my bifocals are not in the right place. Hope new glasses I get in 2to 3 weeks are a lot better. Will know if my typying improvs.LOL Julie


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Moe C said:


> Does anyone actually read the posts? It drives me round the bend.


I'm so sorry. There were quite a few and I had an appt. to keep so sent in my thoughts and good wishes. And yes, on many of the threads, I do read all the posts. But sometimes, life happens, and we have to go with the flow. Ciao for now...


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Moe, what drives you around the bend. People come on the site at different times, have different ideas and want to confirm the views of others. You don't have to read them. There are some comments I chose to ignore. Maybe you should that too.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so glad you went in to the eye doctor and that they caught this. Hoping that this will self-correct or if not, that your surgery to correct macular hole will be totally successful.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I am back from the eye doc. All misspellings are due to the dilation. The doc said my eye has vitreomacular traction, or VMT. The gel inside my eye is pushing against my macula. It may correct itself, and the doc said to see if it does, and come back in 3 months. If my vision changes, I will go back sooner and may need surgery for a macular hole.
> 
> I just saw your message today and read thru all the answers to see if you posted your results. I have that too. I have had it for a year in my right eye and had to go in every three months to see if there were any changes. There haven't been any. Now I have to go every 6 months. I check it myself all the time by looking at a grid to see how bent the lines are. I also look at print on TV or anything and there are missing letters. No change in a year. My Opthamoligist (excuse spelling) referred me to a Retina specialist and he said he would not operate on it yet but to just keep a check on it with the Optha doctor so I'm ok with what I am doing. I really don't want the surgery. My Optha said that if I have the operation for that, I will need it for cataracts soon after. My Optha's wife has it too but he said hers is getting better and may just go away. Good luck with yours. Where is spell check when I need it?


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree, have it checked out. Could just be something simple like eye strain.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm glad Patricia's problem is not too serious. When we get older the vitreous humour contracts and pulls away from the interior of the eye. That causes floaters (bits of tissue). In Patricia's case, the vitreous did not separate cleanly from the retina. I have cone dystrophy and have no central vision.

I will start another thread about my complaint and we can go at it there .


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thank you to everyone for your input. I will be going to the Kaiser eye center today. I did the Amsler grid and in fact had no issues except for that tiny dot in the middle. No wavy lines. I also read all the things I could about retinal detachment, which needs immediate attention. I do not have those symptoms of floaters or flashes. I do think this is in part a result of eye strain from the close-up work, and think Tamarque also might be on target. It sure does sound like there are a lot of things that cause vision problems. I will let you all know what the doc says. I appreciate all of your concerns and stories. It sounds like a lot of folks have stories to tell, and not happy ones.


Thank you for letting all of us know you arranged to have your eyes checked. We hope all is going well. Your eyes are so very important. We should not take them for granted.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad you have had it checked out at a reputable place. Eye problems are scary, aren't they? As the years pass, our bodies, including our eyes, age also. Darn! I sure would like to have my 25 year old eyes some days. But still, I'm glad I have what I do.

Here's to your continuing to doing well. Keep us up to date because we care a lot for each of our KP friends and you will get lots of support, no matter what.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, there, glad to hear you went to your doctor, and happy to hear nothing serious, but keep it under control. every 6 months to a year you should have a good check-up, and especially for your eyes. Nowadays the doctors do everything with lasers, so no big deal.I had a couple of floaters "blasted" a couple of years ago and in about 20 minutes had finished. Had to wear sunglasses for a few days when outside. That's all.
Hugs, God bless
Franci


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Burgher's description sounds exactly like what I have experienced. I had asked the doc whether we should go ahead with surgery and she said my VMT wasn't bad enough, plus it might go away, and the risks of surgery are not worth it at this point. So 3 months to the next appointment. And it is the letters and portions of letters that bother me the most. Reading...sometimes people's faces at a distance...sometimes just the visual distraction of something amiss. Thank you all for sharing your stories and concern, and I hope that you and everyone else, despite your vision limitations, can live well, do what you love, and be surrounded by loved ones, passions, and most of all...knitting! -Pat

P.S. Here are my latest pieces, two hats and a scarf, all with yarn I spun with Old English Sheepdog fiber, a little alpaca for the hat brims, and Koolaid. How could I ever give this up?!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Your description sounds exactly like what I have experienced. I had asked the doc whether we should go ahead with surgery and she said my VMT wasn't bad enough, plus it might go away, and the risks of surgery are not worth it at this point. So 3 months to the next appointment. And it is the letters and portions of letters that bother me the most. Reading...sometimes people's faces at a distance...sometimes just the visual distraction of something amiss. Thank you for sharing your story, and I hope that you and everyone else, despite your vision limitations, can live well, do what you love, and be surrounded by loved ones, passions, and most of all...knitting! -Pat
> 
> I know I have already posted and thanks for your comments I also have the problem with the bits missing from letters and numbers sometimes have to read something more than once to make sense I have been an avid reader and find it frustrating not to be able to read well also find it difficult with close hand work so my knitting now is making hats more to keep the hands busy I hope your problem resolves itself I was told if mine hadn't within 3 months it wouldn't and sadly that's so good luck and best wishes I hope all is well with you Eleanor
> 
> P.S. Here are my latest pieces, two hats and a scarf, all with yarn I spun with Old English Sheepdog fiber, a little alpaca for the hat brims, and Koolaid.


 :-D


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Patricia!
Checking in on you! If I may ask, how did your appointment for your vision fair?


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, Cafeknitter: Please see the most recent posts since my appointment yesterday. I have a 30% chance of this VMT going away. I guess that if I end up in the 70% chance of it not going away, my choices are several: surgery, laser, the gas bubble, living with it if it doesn't get worse, possibly other things? Thanks for your concern. It has been amazing to hear all the stories of others with eye issues. Whether this is related to close-up work like my recent knitting frenzy, which I thought it was originally, or not, I have learned a lot from everyone.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I apologize  I don't know how I missed your posting from yesterday. Read about your appointment. I sure am glad you got answers. 
Thanks bunches for keeping us posted.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

burgher said:


> Patricia Martinek said:
> 
> 
> > I am back from the eye doc. All misspellings are due to the dilation. The doc said my eye has vitreomacular traction, or VMT. The gel inside my eye is pushing against my macula. It may correct itself, and the doc said to see if it does, and come back in 3 months. If my vision changes, I will go back sooner and may need surgery for a macular hole.
> ...


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

Have not read all the replies but if you look up optic nerve blind spot you will see that this can also be a natural thing, since the center of the optic nerve does not conduct vision. If you focus intently on a bright star in the sky it may disappear because of that blind spot. Not to say that your problem isn't real, just that there are other explanations.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

If it moves when you move your eyes from one direction to another it is probably a floater. I have several and three different optomotrists have told me they are nothing to worry about. They are an age thing. They can be annoying when first noticed, but you will get used to them. Still go to an optomotrist though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting the picture of the hats and scarfs. I am assuming this is you and your daughter. The hats and scarfs look beautiful. And so warm looking! Enjoy the new projects you start.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, Irene: Actually the ladies in the photo are a mother/daughter pair. The mother commissioned the pieces, from the dog hair from their three Old English Sheepdogs. I also made three needlefelted statues of their three dogs. Here are some photos of the dogs, plus me with a felted basket that I made then put on my head!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> Thanks, Irene: Actually the ladies in the photo are a mother/daughter pair. The mother commissioned the pieces, from the dog hair from their three Old English Sheepdogs. I also made three needlefelted statues of their three dogs. Here are some photos of the dogs, plus me with some felted baskets that I put on my head!


Oh Patricia these are spectacular! They look so realistic to me. What a great job! 👏


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks! You can see more dog statues and doghair yarn things on my website, poems, links to articles about my dog hair spinning, and other stuff, at TheFyberCafe.com. This little website shows how devastated I would be if I couldn't see well any more, or had to stop to preserve my vision. I think I would lose my entire self.


----------



## Myletta (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope your eyes are better. Please see you opthamalogist asap. I have had glaucoma since 1974--that is one symptom that I have to be aware of. Take care and have a blessed day.


----------

